
Mailper: Disposable Mailboxes - kadukeitor
https://mailper.com
======
kadukeitor
Mailper provides a simple interface to create disposable email addresses.

You can create a mailbox in less than 30 seconds, doing just three steps:

1 - Insert the username for the email.

2 - Choose the domain.

3 - Select the expiration time.

We hope you enjoy Mailper; let us know in the comments if you have any
suggestions about the product

------
themew
Can't see the mailbox name I'm creating in Firefox. Field stays black but does
accept the field.

~~~
kadukeitor
Hello, what version of Firefox are you using ? This is an example I just
recored: [https://vimeo.com/404161208](https://vimeo.com/404161208)

